# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى  شهادات تقديرية  بمناسبة حلول عام جديد ومرور عام تقريبا على انشاء المنتدى

## امير الصمت

* 
اخوانى الكرام
بمناسبة حلول عام جديد ومرور عام  تقريبا على انشاء المنتدى
 المغربى للمحمول.   
  الذي يوفر عدة معلومات لزائريه ولاعضائه ولاسيما في مايخص 
الهاتف النقال وجميع المجالات.
اتمنى  لكل اعضاء وزوار هدا المنتدى سنة سعيدة مليئة بالفرح 
والنجاح والمسرات.   
اد ان هدا المنتدى  لاقى   نجاحا كبيرا على جميع الاقسام  فى مدة وجيزة ولكن هدا لم ياتى   من فراغ ولكن بمجهودات (السيد المدير) 
الذي يرجع له الفضل فى انشاء المنتدىوالاخوة الاداريين والمشرفين و الاعضاء المميزين
 دون ان ننسى الاعضاء النشيطين. * المواضيع : 5,831  المشاركات : 16,272  الأعضاء : 4,624  *  
وبهده المناسبة نود إن نوزع بعض الشواهد التقديرية على الاخوة 
الدين بدلو مجهودات لانجاح المنتدى.* **  * 
ونتمنى من الله عز وجل ان نكون قد وفقنا في مهمتنا هده.
واخيرا نشكر جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والإداريين والزائرين والمستفيدين  
من هدا المنتدى ونتمنى لكم حضا موفقا  والسلام عليكم.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

يسعدنا ان نرحب بكم ترحيبا يليق بكم، وانتم بين احضان منتداكم ، وان نضع  ايدينا فى ايديكم رغبة فى ابداء العون والمساعدة و الرقي نحو الأفضل ونحن  على عهد معكم نبذل كل ما في جهدنا من اجلكم ايمانآ منا بان .      *(خير الناس انفعهم  للناس )*      شهدات الشكر و التقدير   لكل من  الاخ المدير      محمد     ونائبه المدير
الاخ   DARIFBS

----------


## GSM-AYA

الدعم الفني   الاخ 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Product Supporters 
  الاخواين 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المشرفين الاداريين   الاخوة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

Super Moderator    الاخوين 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    VIP Moderator  الاخوين  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المراقبين  الاخوين 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

الاخوة المشرفين  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المرشحين للاشراف   الاخوين  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*فمع أعذب قطرات الندى.. و أزكى نفحات الشذى*  *مع باقات الورود العطرة .. وعلى أجنحة الفراشات الملونة .. ومع أسراب الطيور المهاجرة ..* *أبعث أحلى تهنئة من صميم قلبي إلى كل من ساهم ولو بجزء يسير في هذا المنتدى*     وابارك  لكل من فيه من إدارة و اعضاء  و مشرفين وزوار بمناسبة مرور عام من  التميز والتألق في المنتدى المغربي للمحمول متمنين لكم دوام النجاح والتوفيق و  للمنتدى التقدم والازدهار  
كل سنه والجميع بخير.. وإلفة.. ومحبة 
وكل سنة والحب بقلوبكم ... والخير بكلامكم ... والدين تاجكم 
وكل سنه والقلوب صافية ... والسعادة عادة ... والحياة مضيئة  
وكل سنه وللأمام سائرين ... وعن الإحزان باعدين 
وكل سنه والعطاء واصل ... والحق متواصل 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
أقولها لكل من ساهم بترقية هذا الصرح من مشرفين وأعضاء وزوار متميزين 
فأنتم فرسان المنتدى .. وأنتم أصحاب الحق بالشكر الاول والاخير 
لأن من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله   فقد مضى عام كامل على إنشاء المنتدى 
عام من التقـــــدم  عام من التألـــــق  عام من الإبــــداع  عام من النجــــاح  
عام من 
الاخوة و الحب فى الله عز وجل 
وهو في كل يوم يزداد نشاطا   
فمنذ ان انشأناه تواصلنا جميعا به ... ووجدنا فيه نعم الأصدقاء والأحباب 
إستفدنا من تجديد التواصل كثيرا بقدر ما تعجز الكلمات عن وصفه 
فالشكر كل الشكر للجميع دون استثناء  
يجمعنا ويربط بيننا الكثير والكثير والكثير من الحب والمودة ..  حقا أنها مجموعة رائعة من الناس 
اجتمعنا على الخير وتشاركنا معا... اختلفنا بالآراء واجتمعنا بآراء اخرى .... عبرنا عن افكارنا 
واستفدنا من غيرنا …. وبالفعل أحسسنا أن كل عضو ترك بصمة هنا في هذا المنتدى 
فكل مشاركة تكتب وكل مساهمة وان كانت بسيطه  هي تاكيد على مدى تطور المنتدى وكم نحن نتقدم به خطوة بخطوة وللأمام ان شاء الله  ادعوكم  أخواتي واخواني الأعزاء أن تتبنوا الدعوة للتسجيل بالمنتدى بين معارفكم  وما هم حولكم، كما أجدد لكم الدعوة بأن تفتحوا قلوبكم وتفصحوا عما بداخلكم  هنا، لكتابة أي كلمة تودون كتابتها، أو همسة تهمسون بها لمنتداكم الغالى  بمناسبة مرور عام على إنشاءه  
نفعنا الله واياكم بما نقرأ ... وجزاكم عنا كل الخير لما تساهمون في ايصال الخير
جوزيتم الفردوس الأعلى  
مــع  تـمـنــياتي للمنتدى بدوام التقدم والازدهار والنجاح ؛ في ظل جميع  المشاركين والمساهمين في ترقية وتطوير المنتدى الى افضل صوره وإلى الأمام  دائما ان شاء الله 
وكل عام وانتم ونحن الى الله اقرب

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

تشتت في عقلي الكلمات المعبرة التي من خلالها أُوِصل لكم مدى حبي
وتقديري لكم اخوتي 
جمعني الله وإياكم على الخير 
ودمتم في رعاية الله

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيكم 
 ومن تقدم الى تقدم ان اشء الله

----------


## salihmob

الف شكر لكل من ساهم في انجاح مسيره هذا المنتدي الذي ولد 
عملاق 
الف شكر لكل من المدير العام 
الذ وفر كل معينات النجاح  
والشكر لكل من ابذل جهدا للرقي في هذا المنتدي

----------


## khaled_moon

بارك الله بكم جميعااا  ومن تقدم الى تقدم ان شاء الله .

----------


## amer

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## حودة العربى

100000000 مبروك

----------


## hoosooo

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*مبروك لجميع اخوى*

----------


## sfx.omar

شكرا لك والله يجزيك خير

----------


## ighdriss

مبروك

----------


## abdjamel

اعرف ان اخي محمد بذل مجهود لاثراء هذا المنتدى ونتمى الايتوقف

----------

